# Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung



## MoneFö (29 Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne diese Seite nicht und bekam heute eine Mahnung. Kam nicht in den Spam-Ordner. Angeblich hätte die Abbuchung am 13.5 nicht geklappt und nun soll ich bitte endlich zahlen bis Anfang Januar. Es ist etwas über 40 Euro. Kenne Probenexpress nicht mal und komisch ist auch, dass sie mich in der Mail nicht mit dem Namen anreden, sondern: Sehr geehrter Kunde.

Sollte ich hier den Verbraucherschutz einschalten? Weil ich weiss 100 % das keiner von uns da dran waren. Mein Mann hat seinen Laptop und die Kinder sind noch zu klein. Mache mir nun schon Sorgen.


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Kam nicht in den Spam-Ordner.


Und?

Klemmt die "Entf"-Taste?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Mache mir nun schon Sorgen.



Dafür gibt es keinen Anlass. Im Streitfall vor Gericht (der ohnehin nie eintreten wird...) müssten die Probenklabautermänner einen gültigen Vertrag nachweisen. Wird wohl schwierig, wenn es keinen gibt. 

Das Mahngeblöke dient nur zum Abgreifen der Kohle von denjenigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen. Der Rest, der das Mahngepupse einfach ignoriert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## MoneFö (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Ich hab mich wohl leider etwas schlecht ausgedrückt in der Aufregung.
Nein, die Entf. Taste klemmte wohl nicht. Die Mail kam nicht in den Spam-Ordner, sondern in den normalen Ordner.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Auch da soll (Gerüchten nach zu urteilen...) die Entf.-Taste vorzüglich funktionieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese Burschen "wieder auferstanden" sind! Wiener Mahngeblöke, sonst nichts.
Wer schreibselt, macht sich unnötige Arbeit und läßt erkennen, dass der Mahndrohmüll angekommen ist. Das dürfte dann weiteren Mahndrohmüll auslösen! 
Und wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## MoneFö (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Nun war über 1 Jahr Ruhe und nun kam diese Mail gestern:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vorweg bedanken wir uns für das bisherige Vertrauen. Das Abonnement wurde um ein 
Jahr verlängert.

Der Betrag von EUR 43,32 wird demnächst vom Konto abgebucht.

Falls Sie noch Fragen haben, schicken Sie einfach eine E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ich habe die dann angeschrieben, dass ich kein Kunde bin und ob sie meinen Namen und Bankdaten überhaupt haben. 

Sie haben dann geanwortet sie hätten die Adresse.
Die Adresse haben wir aber seit 2006 nicht mehr, denn wir sind in dem Jahr umgezogen. Auch die Bankverbindung stimmt schon paar Monate nicht mehr.

Nun schreiben sie, dass wir sie sehr wohl kennen müssen

Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen wurden Sie auch bereits von einem von uns
beauftragtem Inkassounternehmen angeschrieben, die noch Forderungen offen
sind. Der Begriff Probenexpress.de sollte Ihnen somit schon seit längerem ein
Begriff sein. Wir bitten um kurze Stellungnahme.


Das ist doch komisch. Klar haben wir damals nicht bezahlt. Aber wenen noch Forderungen offen wären, dann hätten sie die doch damals schon weiter angefordert, oder?

Dürfen uns wegen unserem Haus keinen Schufa-Eintrag leisten. Aber ich und mein Mann wissen echt von nichts.


----------



## Hippo (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> ...Dürfen uns wegen unserem Haus keinen Schufa-Eintrag leisten. Aber ich und mein Mann wissen echt von nichts.



Bis es soweit kommt könnt ihr noch eine größere Menge eures persönlichen Wohlfühlgetränks zu euch nehmen.
Erst einmal wollen DIE was von euch. Dementsprechend müssen DIE die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung beweisen.
Und das ist bisher seit Bestehen des Forums praktisch nicht vorgekommen.
Weitere Mahnpupse entweder per Spamfilter oder "Grüne Tonne" entsorgen.
Aktiv müßtet ihr erst wieder werden wenn tatsächlich ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt. Da kommt dann die unheimliche Anstrengung auf euch zu ein Kreuzchen bei "Widerspruch" zu machen, das Ding wieder einzutüten und per Einschreiben ans Gericht zurückzuschicken


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



> Dürfen uns wegen unserem Haus keinen Schufa-Eintrag leisten. Aber ich und mein Mann wissen echt von nichts.


Wenn Du Sorge wegen Eurer Hucke und der Schufa hast schreib doch einen kurzen Brief an die Schufa, dass Ihr euch streitet. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Der Begriff Probenexpress.de sollte Ihnen somit schon seit längerem ein
> Begriff sein. Wir bitten um kurze Stellungnahme.


Was erwarten die? Geben die jetzt Hausaufgaben im Bezug auf die dubiosen Praktiken ihrer feinen Mandantschaft auf? Für jeden, der Google benutzen kann, wird Probenexpress doch sofort in den rechten Kontext gerückt. Lustige Menschen.


----------



## MoneFö (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Ja stimmt das ist so albern das Ganze.
Schuffa-Auskunft werden wir aber nun wirklich mal machen.
Schadet bei solchen Dingen sicher nicht.

Was auch komisch ist, dass wenn wir 2009 nicht bezahlt haben und Probenexpress uns anmahnt mit einem Inkassobüro die uns jetzt schreiben
das wir nun das Abo wieder verlängert haben. Normalerweise würde man in dem Fall doch sofortig gesperrt werden. Sowieso hab ich noch nie eine Probe erhalten noch mich auf der Seite aufgehalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Von dem, was "normalerweise" der Fall ist, darfst Du bei diesen Abzockerbanden nicht ausgehen. Die wollen Dir einen nicht existierenden Vertrag unterschieben, und dazu ist ihnen jede auch noch so idiotische Behauptung recht. Ernst nehmen muss man das aber nicht.


----------



## Wembley (2 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Ach nein, die existieren noch? Und der Herr Dingsda ist immer noch im Impressum? Mich würde interessieren, was der den ganzen Tag so treibt.

Die darf man in der Tat nicht mit "normalen Vorgängen" im Geschäftsleben in Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## MoneFö (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Nun kam auf meine Reaktion diese Email.
Aber wder mein Mann noch ich haben uns da angemeldet bzw. wir wissen nichts mehr. Aber es würde von 2004 sein. Aber ich muss sagen wir sind im Jahre 2006 umgezogen. Nun kommen sie damit, dass es ja klar ist wenn wir dann keine Proben erhalten haben. Aber wo sind dann die Proben von 2004 bis 2006? Da haben wir noch dort gewohnt und es ist mein elternhaus und die hätten mir das Zeug weitergeleitet.

Und wenn wir 2009 nicht bezahlt haben, dann würden wir doch keine Kunden weiterhin sein bzw. geduldet werden, oder?

Wie sollen wir jetzt reagieren? Sie haben ja die alte Bankverbindung von meinem Mann. Bankverbindungen bekommt man ja nicht so raus, oder doch? Sollen wir nun halt zahlen und gut ist? Aber ich geb denen nicht meine Konto-Daten raus. Die Daten die sie haben sind die alten von meinem Mann.

Aber wir haben echt keine Probe je erhalten und erinnern uns an keine Anmeldung bzw. Nutzung dieser Seite. Nun bin ich doch verunsichert. Gleich zum Anwalt, warten?




Sehr geehrte Frau XXXXX,
die Anmeldung geht auf den 01.03.2004 zurück. Sie sind dafür verantwortlich,
uns über jegliche Änderung der persönlichen Angaben, in diesem Fall vor allem
die aktuelle Adresse, zu informieren, da wir Sie mit diesen Angaben in die
Formulare der jeweiligen Anbieter eintragen, die letztlich die kostenlosen
Produktproben verschicken. Wenn Sie schon so lange nicht mehr dort wohnen, ist
es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass Sie keine Proben erreichen. Wir haben der
Vorsorge halber bereits eine fristgemäße Kündigung vermerkt, um weitere
Verlängerungen des Abonnements und die damit verbundenen Abbuchungen zu
unterbinden. Das Abonnement läuft somit am 29.02.2012 aus und wird nicht
weiter verlängert. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Forderungen noch offen sind,
wurden diese vor geraumer Zeit auch an ein Inkassounternehmen weitergeleitet,
das Sie in der Angelegenheit mehrmals angeschrieben hat.

Die wichtige Frage, die sich unter Berücksichtigung der bisherigen Tatsachen
stellt, ist: Sie wurden von uns über jede Verlängerung des Abonnements per
E-Mail in Kenntnis gesetzt. Die E-Mail-Adresse stimmt offensichtlich. Wieso
haben Sie auf keine dieser E-Mails in den vergangenen Jahren reagiert? Man
hätte mit einer solchen Gelegenheit jegliche Missverständnisse bereits im
Vorfeld klären können. So haben wir eine Dienstleistung (mit Ihrer Kenntnis)
erbracht, Sie stets darüber informiert. (Sie haben auch bei der Anmeldung eine
entsprechende Bestätigung per E-Mail an diese E-Mail-Adresse erhalten mit
sämtlichen persönlichen Angaben, die im Zuge der Anmeldung auf unserer
Homepage angegeben wurden.) Sie haben keine einzige Möglichkeit bis heute
genutzt, um einem Vertragsverhältnis zu widersprechen. Insofern müssen wir von
einem rechtmäßigen und bestehenden Vertragsverhältnis ausgehen. Es steht Ihnen
selbstverständlich frei, eine Rechtsberatung hinzuzuziehen. Auch stehen wir
für weitere Frage gerne zur Verfügung. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass
es uns selbstverständlich in erster Linie um die Zufriedenheit des Kunden im
Hinblick auf unseren Service und den Nutzen für den Kunden geht. Die
Aktualität Ihrer Daten ist Grundlage für unseren Service.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Danijel Rac

Probenexpress.de


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Spamfilter bemühen und gut is ...
Solltest Du feststellen daß am Südpol Ananas geerntet werden könnte es vielleicht möglicherweise und höchst eventuell sein daß in zehn Jahren ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt.
Und DANN machst Du einfach ein Kreuzchen bei "WIDERSPRUCH" und schickst das ganze zurück.
Was ich sagen will - nimm Dir ein Wohlfühlgetränk Deiner Wahl, lehn Dich zurück und laß Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise ...
... aber nicht ärgern 

Denn ein alter Spruch heißt, wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten!


Und im Übrigen schuldest Du mir seit 2003 pro Jahr 56,73 Euro. Zu zahlen sofort und auf der Stelle ...

Würdest Du daraufhin bezahlen? Nein?
Warum denkst Du dann drüber nach denn andern Sch... zahlen zu wollen


----------



## MoneFö (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Vor allem haben die unsere Adresse nicht von hier.
Die ist noch die Adresse von meinem Elternhaus.
Geb ich denen nun auch nicht. Kommt mir reichlich komisch vor das Ganze.
Glaube wenn man einmal "solche" Pos von einer Abo-FAlle bekommt, dann bekommt man immer was. Wir haben ja öfter schon solche Post bekommen. 
Will aber nun entgültig meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> ...Will aber nun entgültig meine Ruhe haben.



Braucht Dir nicht komisch vorkommen, ist für uns hier ´ne ganz normale Aboabzocke, nix außergewöhnliches.
Ruhe wirst Du bekommen wenn Du Deinen Spamfilter auf die Inkassobutze ansetzt, dann entsorgt der den Müll fast wie von selbst.
Und sollte via Elternhaus ein Papiermahnpups kommen >>> grüne Tonne
Zu geplanten Antwortschreiben nochmal den Link zu Brieffreundschaften in meiner Signatur lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Nun kam auf meine Reaktion diese Email.


Es ist sinnlos sich mit Abofallenabzockern auf irgendwelche Brief- oder Mail"freundschaften" 
einzulassen

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Mit Taschendieben  diskutiert man auch nicht darüber, warum sie versuchen die Geldbörse zu klauen


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Was mich wundert, ist, dass diese Mumie "Probenexpress" (eines der früheren "Lieblingskinder" des Wiener Schlawieners) offenbar immer noch Lebenszeichen von sich gibt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2011)

*AW: Probenexpress - dubiöse Mahnung*

Es ist Nacherntezeit. Praktisch  alles,  was  in Foren  zur ehemals "blühenden"
 Nutzlosbranche gemeldet wird, sind Versuche Leichen auszugraben.
Neue "Projekte" sind de facto nicht existent. 

PS: Der moogu  Müll stammt von einem  hirnrissigen  Trittbrettfahrer,
 ist aber kein Indiz für das Wiederaufleben der Branche.


----------

